# Dead End Cemetery/Georgia 2013



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

*****This was a diary account thread , but since Halloween2013 has 
since passed, you can cheat and watch the video here:






This weekend my Halloween planning is starting in earnest. I am so excited for this year. Last year was my first Halloween with above average displays- fog machine with chiller, two DJ strobe lights connected to homemade motion sensors, and black lit displays including a 15ft spider web complete with giant spider and cocoon victims.

The best part is that my wife and I hit several stores/websites after Halloween and picked new items for this year at 50% off. I did make one purchase this weekend though. I wanted to have a more formal cemetery set-up so I purchased 8' gothic fence panels. Yes, I could have made them for a savings but for $27 a panel- the plug and play solution was reasonable.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/42-in-x-...ic-Fence-Panel-0360850/100065442#BVRRWidgetID










I will post pics as I start getting my props out of storage. I am thinking the weekend of October 19th as my initial roll out date for weather resistant items. And leaving up the props through the weekend after Halloween which will give me a two week run.

Halloween Countdown officially on.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

keep us posted ATL. love looking at (stealing) other peoples' ideas. I also purchased my fencing as I was thinking durablity. I see kids leaning on them trying to peek into graveyard. keep on Haunting!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Update with some photos. I really like the fence. It allows me to put the neighborhood on notice that something is brewing and it is weather resistant. Doc, I agree that a fence helps to build some drama.

Plus, last year the kids where running through the front yard trying to locate the fog machine. So I consider the fence a safety feature also since I will have multiple extension cords powering various front yard items.

Made the sign out of an old pallet and the red hand prints are my wife's. The skull post toppers where from the dollar store and I just cut a slit in the back of the plastic head.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those red hand prints are a nice touch. They send a message to anyone who might dare jump the fence:googly:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Well RB, if the sign does not warn intruders maybe the fiery eye in the second story window will. :jol:

Window projections are so simple. I made a window projection for dummies
thread as I learned how to do it. The thread is here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35020

I will add zombie walkers to the first floor double windows for Halloween. The cost was not bad and I can change them up every year and the feature is weather proof- yeah!!!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

More pics. We are probably about half-way done. Still have the lower level window zombie walking projections, 20 foot pumpkin scarecrow to assemble, thrashing zombie chained to a stake, plus more weather sensitive static props and lighting elements.

We certainly lean more to the skull and spider victim theme for most of our Halloween set-up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing says scary like big hairy spiders - nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

LOVE that giant eye!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great! Love all the spiders.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Last post for the day. I bought a camcorder so I hope to post a video of the night. But, I have never posted video before so we shall see.

Here is a pic of the 65 King Size or 6 pack candy that we bought for the kids.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally figured out how to post video. So here you guys go. I am happy with my second year of decorating on a grander scale. I cannot wait til next year.

The window projections do not show well, but they looked great and I will post some pics later.

Halloween2013Final2_zps69e35b5a.mp4 Video by atlfun | Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks amazing! I LOVE your fog! I need to up my fog game next year for sure although it was so windy here it wouldn't have made any difference. You have a lot of great props and all well lit and displayed. Awesome haunt my friend!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a great display! I'm definitely jealous of your fog as well.... I had my fogger and chiller in action, but the wind swept it away in the blink of a eye. I never managed to create a nice blanket on the ground like you had.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great set up! And I loved the chiming bells in your background sound, it made me think the bell tolls for me, shivers!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You'd never know it was only your second year of decorating. Everything was well-staged and that fog gave your cemetery the look of a vintage horror movie set.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Looks amazing! I LOVE your fog!You have a lot of great props and all well lit and displayed. Awesome haunt my friend!


Thank you. As with most newbies, I lean too heavily on store bought props. But I look forward to building my own next year.



[email protected] said:


> This is a great display! I'm definitely jealous of your fog as well.... .


A lot of ice and rock salt are my keys to fog success.



Hairazor said:


> What a great set up! And I loved the chiming bells in your background sound, it made me think the bell tolls for me, shivers!!


I keep everything simple. The sound is just a CD player tucked in the bushes. The CD is a Halloween movie/tv compilation. I just programmed my favorites like Halloween. The bells are from the Exorcist.



RoxyBlue said:


> You'd never know it was only your second year of decorating. Everything was well-staged and that fog gave your cemetery the look of a vintage horror movie set.


Thank you. I am proud of the fact that I have a street light within twenty feet of my cemetery and I can still present a decent cemetery scene.

.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That fog is sensational. I really do need to build a chiller this year!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Very cool. Nice flow and good prop selection.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome display ATL. I still thinking the most chilling part is the dueling banjos... skin crawler.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Headless said:


> That fog is sensational. I really do need to build a chiller this year!


The fog really bails out my cemetery scene. I have a street lamp just 20ft away put the fogs helps to cancel out the yellow ground light. I plan on posting my chiller build photo's at some point, in case people want to compare different methods.

.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy moly... I want to trick or treat at your house!!!! Everything looks super.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a very cool yard! Excellent fog!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you guys for the kind words. I guess the fog is the big winner. It is funny how you get used to things when it is your own haunt.

I look at photo's from last year and I am amazed at how much we added this year. The funny thing was, I thought I kicked butt last year and was really proud. And now comparing the two years, I am like wow last year really did not measure up.

Now, I just wonder what next year will bring?


.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I found some day time pics on my wife's camera. Amazing, how non-spooky everything looks during the daytime.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice, you have some really nice pieces there - I love the spider on the mailbox


----------



## kittensbutthole (Oct 1, 2014)

Amazing. I am also assuming you live at the end of the street (per the thread title)


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

kittensbutthole said:


> Amazing. I am also assuming you live at the end of the street (per the thread title)


Way too kind. I like to think I do a good job for an average haunter. I buy way too many store props, but I am trying to get better in that regard.


----------

